# What type of roller frames?



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

wow, look at the price of that thing, and here I am comparing the $3 and $12 roller frame.

Thats $90!


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah PRo Wall, You like it? would you buy another? 

I use the wire frame still but will get a wooster tomorrow

Robert


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

> The purdy looks pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one
Never use it
Aside from the availability of sleeves (not much), there's they cost of them when I do find them
Then there's the proprietary pole attachment weirdness

I may have in fact thrown the one I had out


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I also own one of these:
> 
> Gruven


Nice umlauts
:laughing: 
Nice looking tool also


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

slickshift said:


> I have one
> Never use it
> Aside from the availability of sleeves (not much), there's they cost of them when I do find them
> Then there's the proprietary pole attachment weirdness
> ...


Didn't even notice it was 1 3/4 in diameter, even with the big a$$ picture saying 1 3/4 (didn't know rollers were 1 1/2 in diameter to begin with). 


Ya it seems like the Purdy Pro-Extra Series stuff is for contractors that do lots of work in flat sheens. It looks like its geared to doing flat paints fast:

1.)The wider than normal rollers, which all come in thick naps like 1" inch.
2.)The quick release for the roller cover, and the roller frame.
3.)The brushes of the series are all suggested for flat use, are stiffer than normal which seems to be would leave more brush marks for higher sheens.



Odd cause if you think about it, most of the contractors that only deal with flats paints, tend to only buy cheap equipment.


For now my choice is my wooster rollers. :thumbup:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I sprayed a squeaky frame with silicone.....once.

Silicone needs to be miles from any paint.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

*More than just flat.*



metomeya said:


> Didn't even notice it was 1 3/4 in diameter, even with the big a$$ picture saying 1 3/4 (didn't know rollers were 1 1/2 in diameter to begin with).
> 
> 
> Ya it seems like the Purdy Pro-Extra Series stuff is for contractors that do lots of work in flat sheens. It looks like its geared to doing flat paints fast:
> ...


I use BenMoore Regal matte, Aquavelvet, Aquapearl. also, I use Sherwin-Williams Super paint Satin and Cashmere and have had no problem with these products being applied using the ProExtra and I guess as far as availability of the covers is a region issue.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

GoodPainter said:


> yeah PRo Wall, You like it? would you buy another?


It has its pros and cons, ups and downs. Would I buy another for $90? No.
I bought the one I have from another painter for $50. 

It is the smoothest feeling roller I've ever used. It does cover very consistently from edge to edge. You can power roll with it without the frame bending. It worked very well rolling a ceiling from a long pole, and walls in a 2-story foyer. And the little key to lock it on a rolling pole is very cool, holds very tighht. Very solid tool, very well made. 

But, it had no lip to set it in a bucket for a moment. If you have to stop to adjust a drop, or whatnot, your stuck with it. You have to find somewhere to lean it. Probably be real good for someone just following a sprayer and back rolling. With other rollers, you can knock off the nap, and do it clean. With the Gruven, you get messy taking off the nap. No way around it. Plus, you need a small screwdriver to put on/take off naps; the set screw could easily get lost. It comes apart in multiple pieces, so it cleans well, but if you lose a piece, your screwed.

It was too hard to get used too, and it sits in a bucket in my shop as I type. If they were half price or less, I'd probably buy a couple and give them a more serious test drive.


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Pro

I am loving my wire cages and will do without the Gruven. I will try the wooster. thought they looked wierd when I first saw them.

I actually bought the 100 http://cgi.ebay.com/100-9-Assorted-Paint-Roller-Covers-by-Linzer-NEW_W0QQitemZ220053150532QQihZ012QQcategoryZ41992QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220053150532

Well lets just say the clear cores are very sturdy and you Cannot squeeze them, they are better than my purdy white doves
Being so cheap tho (< $.50)and readily avail. I do usually throw them out unless sticking wit the same color in near future 

I got many asst. 1/4" 3/8" 1/2" 5/8" 3/4" 1" 1 1/4" and bigger i think 

Well worth it for oil primers/paint and for my Ext gray and suck porch paintings

Robert


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

GoodPainter,

Thanks for the link. At first I saw $29.99 for 100 so I was "shocked" at the shipping charge which was nearly the same charge as the price of the item but it still ends up being around 50 cents a cover.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Used to rinse of my squeekers with water... Hated those things. Then like a ton of bricks to the head realized it was the water making my woosters squeek. 

Nowadays, I don't over fill my trays, and wipe with a rag... and guess what happened... no more squeeks!


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe that was it.

Anyways it seems just about everyone uses that wooster roller.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

slickshift said:


> I have one
> Never use it
> Aside from the availability of sleeves (not much), there's they cost of them when I do find them
> Then there's the proprietary pole attachment weirdness
> ...


This rig is all I use. It glides on effortlessly, no ropes on either side of thr frame, and it hods a ton of paint. They're built like mack trucks. The covers are a little steep ($7.00 for a 1/2" nap. But after having used them I could never go back.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

ok, who ever has that purdy cage posted above, please let me know 2 things.
1. Can typical rollers fit onto that?
2. Will it attach to the regular wooster poles?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Danahy said:


> ok, who ever has that purdy cage posted above, please let me know 2 things.
> 1. Can typical rollers fit onto that?


No



Danahy said:


> 2. Will it attach to the regular wooster poles?


IIRC it would not attach to my Wooster positive lock poles
...I'll check if I still have the roller to test for sure, I'm not 100% on that


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

tks slick.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Exroadog said:


> Yea, but that squeak lets ya know when the hired help has stopped. And they know it!


I agree you know when they stopped!


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS (Dec 13, 2006)

I finally got the Wooster Sherlock Pro. It is awesome. One thing though, yesterday I was painting Car Dealership parts room with it, it was all concrete, and it seemed like the roller cover didn't want to stay on. I kept having to bang the end on the 5 to keep it on. Never happened before. But all in all....the wooster is great. I like that Purdy. But for $90, it better come with a helper for the first job!!!


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

*Pet peeves.*

NO, standard skins won't fit. Purdy's have larger inside diameter. PITA.

I've used the purdy roller and frame. I like that it covers more ground. If it's around in 10 yrs. I might switch out. Otherwise, f*&k that roller.

I've been duped by proprietary products before and I'm not falling for it any more. I'd have to switch out my poles. I'd have to still keep other rollers around because that 1/4" might not get me into some areas. 

The one thing i do is stay with tried and true products. I'm not going to carry an entire paint store around with me, and that's exactly what I'd have to do if I went for every new "smarter" product.

I got bitchy about this some time ago over poles. the basic pole where you have to twist the frame on and twist the pole to extend it got lame quick. then I went to wooster, but not all frames have a hole in them for the quick release. i'm now committed to the yellow longarm snap poles. Yeah, I have lots of the extra pieces you need for each frame and I also use the heavy plastic sander that fits on a paint pole. Even the damn drywall poles have different threads so the standard drywall sander won't fit a paint pole and drywall sticks don't extend AND it's another damn tool I don't want to haul around.

As far as roller frames, I really liked the blue sherwin williams. But they switched to a black. Same as the woosters, but it seems they don't squeak like the woosters do if you look at them wrong.
It's damn near impossible to keep the paint out of there and I don't want to worry about it.

Rant done. 

Over and out.:jester:

Wait, I want to ***** a little more. Ever seen those "Dale's" short brushes or any brush without a handle? Another "smart" product, good for cutting in shelving. Hell, all you have to do is cut the handle off a brush. Tip: Be really, really careful if you use a chop saw or table saw to cut the handle off a paint brush, it snags and throws the wood across the room. OK, I'm done now.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Joewho said:


> NO, standard skins won't fit. Purdy's have larger inside diameter. PITA.
> 
> I've used the purdy roller and frame. I like that it covers more ground. If it's around in 10 yrs. I might switch out. Otherwise, f*&k that roller.
> 
> ...


Exactly what he said.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

And the guy across the room says:

:cursing: :cursing: WHERE THE F$%K DID THAT PAINT BRUSH HANDLE COME FROM???? :w00t:


----------

